# HOw much salt for the soaking water?



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

My husband butchered two rabbits tonight. I've got them in water right now. I'd like to soak them in the fridge, but how much salt do I add to the water?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I never measure the salt. Usually if I have the kosher salt for pickles that's what I use if not table salt will work too I bet. I usually just sprinkle a few (guessing here) tablespoonsfuls in there with the rabbits &water & put in the fridge overnight or 24 hrs.


----------



## Bamboorabbit (Jan 22, 2009)

I also don't measure but maybe use 1/4 cup per gallon of water???


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Why do you soak them in salt water? I just butchered 22 rabbits last night. What am I missing?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I soak wild game and catfish in salt water but domestic rabbits really dont need it unless maybe you been feeding some strong feed to them. 

your better off just letting them hang and let the blood drain. then butcher,rinse,pack,freeze.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

The salt in the water is to draw out the blood. I've done this in the past with wild game but I do not do it with domestic rabbit. If you bleed out properly I feel it is unnecessary although some people feel it results in a milder, more tender meat. I do age my rabbit meat for 2 - 3 days in the refrigerator before freezing it, although once when I forgot I did not notice any difference.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't do the salt soak with my domestic rabbits either. I find there is almost no blood in the meat with the way I shoot them, put them in a bucket head down then hang them by the back legs and cut off the head. Then they stay hung up until I'm all done.

I've seen how much blood can be in the meat with wild rabbits that DH has shot and carried home and then butchered without hanging them or cutting off the head until about the last part of the process.

I may try soaking a few of the next group I do to see if I notice a difference. Right now my meat is mild and tender, If it made it more milder and tenderer, it might be like eating mush LOL! 

I also let my buns sit a few days in the fridge before freezing, but have not butchered a domestic one older than about 13 weeks.

Cathy


----------



## katduck (Jul 10, 2008)

I put salt (don't measure) in the water that I drop the carcasses into after cleaning to cool down for a couple hours. But I remove them from the water for aging in the fridge. I don't want them soaking in water, salted or not, long term, as I think it would have an affect on the consistency of the flesh.

Kat


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

You may be surprised at how pink-tinged the salt water is after a day or two. It really does draw out blood, even if you've hung the carcass to drain. Another thought, we let the meat age a couple of days in the fridge to let rigor mortis pass. During that time the salt is a deterrent to bacteria growing in the meat.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Many people - myself included - do not use the salt water method because we are limiting our sodium intake.


----------

